# mechanical load test: pulled out



## María Cielo

Estoy traduciendo un informe de inspección y prueba de aislantes de energía. El documento original se tradujo del chino al inglés.
No tengo idea de lo que podría significar el término pulled-out en el contexto que transcribo a continuación. Alguien podría ayudarme, por favor?

a.       samples No.9—NO.11 shall take 70% of rated mechanical load test, 100% rated mechanical load test, 1min withstand test, then take mechanical falling load test. Test result are shown as table 2.3.3.3 


Sample No.
Mechanical falling load test kN
Damage place
Conclusion
No.9
No.10
No.11
155
161
163
Pulled out
Pin damage
Pin damage
 
Passed



mi traducción:
a.       Las muestras Nº. 9 - Nº. 11 se someterán a la prueba del 70% de carga mecánica nominal, prueba del 100% de carga mecánica nominal, prueba de 1min de resistencia y luego, prueba de descenso de carga mecánica. Los resultados de las pruebas se muestran en la tabla 2.3.3.3


Muestra Nº.
Prueba de descenso de carga mecánica kN
Lugar del daño
Conclusión
Nº. 9
Nº. 10
Nº.11
155
161
163
Pulled out
Daño de clavija
Daño de clavija
 
Pasó


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

"Pulled out" es "arrancado" (de la abrazadera de la máquina de prueba).


----------



## María Cielo

Muchas gracias Sprachliebhaber. Tu respuesta ha sido de gran ayuda.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Fíjate si en el original figura* falling* o _failing_. Me parece raro que sea *falling*... pero puede ser...


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Estoy de acuerdo con Hakuna Matata, seguramente debe ser "failing": es la carga (kN) que causa una falla mecánica en tensión, y luego el sitio de la falla.


----------



## María Cielo

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Hakuna Matata, seguramente debe ser "failing": es la carga (kN) que causa una falla mecánica en tensión, y luego el sitio de la falla.


No, es así mismo "mechanical falling load test". Lo copié del original y lo pegué acá para no cometer errores. Gracias por sus sugerencias


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Entonces creo que es un error del texto original; no conozco una prueba de la resistencia en tensión de una muestra que se realiza mediante el impacto de una carga cuando cae.


----------



## María Cielo

Sí, creo que al traducirlo del chino al inglés se cometieron muchos errores.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Coincido con Sprach. Es mucho más probable que sea *failing* antes que falling.

Mira esto, por ejemplo: http://books.google.com.ar/books?id...nsulator mechanical failing load test&f=false

Lo que entiendo del test es: se lo carga al 70%, luego al 100% y se mantiene ese valor durante 1 minuto (el *withstand test*), y luego se lo sigue cargando hasta que se produce la falla del dispositivo bajo prueba.


----------



## María Cielo

Thanks Hakuna Matata. That link has been very helpful to me. Now I'm sure it should be failing load instead of falling load


----------

